# Marijuana lab explosion



## Rehab is for Quitters (Apr 19, 2007)

Marijuana lab explosion injures man 
Thu Apr 19, 8:29 AM ET 


MIAMI (Reuters) - An explosion set fire to a Miami house being used to grow marijuana hydroponically on Wednesday and the force of the blast sent the occupant flying into the yard, police said. 

The man, identified by police as Edel Mesa, 40, was badly burned on the chest, arms and legs and was in critical condition at a trauma hospital, investigators said.

"The house was pretty much destroyed," said Miami-Dade Police Detective Carlos Maura.

Firefighters extinguished the flames and called police, who seized more than 40 marijuana plants from the home, police said.

Arson investigators were trying to determine the cause of the explosion, but police said the man may have been using propane gas near the high-intensity lamps used to grow the plants indoors.

Police said Mesa was not immediately charged with a crime because of his injuries.


----------



## Bubby (Apr 19, 2007)

"Flying into the yard", ouch! 
Note to self: try bubble bags first.


----------



## Useless (Apr 19, 2007)

Sounds like his CO2 generator had a leak or wasn't hooked up properly.


----------



## lemonyfresh (May 11, 2007)

Marijuana Lab... gotta love that.  They try their damnedest to make us look like meth heads cooking up a chemical cocktail.  Well, I am going to work on my vegetable lab this weekend.  LOL


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

yeah for real it ant no lab its just a plant you dont set up a plant you grow it stupid cops tryin to make us look like crack heads and meth heads shame on them


----------



## Kindbud (May 11, 2007)

and yeah the idiot probly didnt even know what he was doing lol and yeah the c02 was probly hooked up wrong to lol


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (May 12, 2007)

i've never heard of a marijuana lab... anyone else here???


----------



## Viracocha711 (May 12, 2007)

They will say anything to demonize Cannabis in order to scare the public into thinking Cannabis is no different than meth or crack...Marijuana Lab is funny!


----------



## lemonyfresh (May 12, 2007)

I have heard that "they" are starting to call a grow, a lab.  Horse squeeze!


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 12, 2007)

Sorry I missed this thread. I was in the food lab cooking breakfast. I had to start a load of laundry in the clothes cleaning lab and empty the cats **** lab. I'm going down to the food sales lab later to get some groceries and I'm going next door to it and getting some beer from the booze lab.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## lemonyfresh (May 12, 2007)

Lol


----------



## JJBlue22 (May 12, 2007)

Stoney Bud said:
			
		

> I was in the food lab cooking breakfast. I had to start a load of laundry in the clothes cleaning lab and empty the cats **** lab. I'm going down to the food sales lab later to get some groceries and I'm going next door to it and getting some beer from the booze lab.


 

lmfao bravo!

nicely stated


----------



## metalchick832 (May 25, 2007)

What I wanna know is how did the police "sieze" any plants?  Everyone here knows that MJ is HIGHLY flamable... if the house caught on fire in the "maijuana lab" why didn't all the plants go up with it?  I find this story to just be another media feeding frenzy... and by feeding frenzy I mean that the media is "feeding" the drug "frenzy" that is occuring in this country full of "god fearing" citizens.  Dorks!

I think I'll make a trip to the "bathing and pooping lab" now to vomit.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jun 4, 2007)

That Is so Funny All


----------



## daytripper_1967 (Jun 30, 2007)

it sounds to me like werent just growing they were making white stuff too,some people are so stupid!!!!!


----------



## jamstein (Aug 3, 2007)

lab sounds cleverer than garden, i might start calling mine a lab, give me an excuse to wear my labcoat from highschool!

anyone dumb enough to work with propane in a grow room deserves a bit of a wake up call lol

i doubt anyone here would setup a CO2 system without asking a LOT of questions.


lab.... lol


----------

